# WHAT TO DO NOW?



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Our last attempt with my sister is over as we had no embryo's at fertilisation stage- all gutted! Don't know what to do now. My sis was fab and did 2 cycles of IVF, she did so well! - but it was already arranged that it'd be her last go. The trouble is we have one more cycle but have been informed there are no donors. The egg share scheme sounds great but they won't allow us to use our last funded go on this as it's a private scheme, so we not sure how many 8Grands we can afford if it fails. Really low and can feel self getting depressed but have to stop myself. Must stay healthy and focussed
Good luck to you all and thanks for all your support.
x x x
x x
x


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

Sorry you're feeling crap hun...... 

Don't despair there is light at the end of the tunnel,
take some time out to regroup, and I am sure a donor will turn up or alternatively you could go abroad much cheaper!!!!

Big hug  

Anj x


----------

